# LiquidSonics Reverberate 2 is out! (with new Bricasti impulses)



## Garlu (Oct 31, 2015)

http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm

Interesting... Downloading the 30 days demo trial... Mostly interested on the new Bricasti impulses library included and the application on Orchestral MockUps.

I am a big fan of Samplicity's impulses (from our dear own Peter! Thanks for those!). 

We'll see how these new Fusion-IRs sonically work... 

Price for full version is £80 (approx $125USD).

--------------

Reverberate 2 is a modulated true-stereo hybrid convolution reverb audio processor for Mac and PC. Using a unique mix of advanced signal processing technology it creates a unique rich and dynamic reverb with unrivaled sonic capabilities.







*Introducing Fusion-IRs*
Reverberate 2 introduces *Fusion-IRs*, an innovative approach to convolution reverb creating a lively, organic reverberation that is impossible to achieve with traditional static convolution.

Fusion-IR processing captures the evolving character of time-varying reverbs using multiple true-stereo reverb streams that are processed simultaneously. The inputs to the convolution streams are modulated and the outputs fused into a rich, captivating space that mixes effortlessly with your music.

Fusion-IRs contain separately sampled early and late reverb components for a level of mix control never before found in convolution reverbs or sample packs.

[More details on web link provided above]


----------



## muk (Oct 31, 2015)

It looks interesting. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## 1982m (Oct 31, 2015)

Good to know the M7 ir's are approved by Casey.


----------



## Garlu (Oct 31, 2015)

Download speeds are craaaaazy slooooow!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes the speeds are slow! 1 hr for a 349 MB download ? Reverberate is one of my go to reverbs. You can't beat the features and quality for the value.


----------



## Garlu (Oct 31, 2015)

Keep in mind that 349 mb is just the plugin, Paul... Then the downloads for the libraries are separated here:

http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_fir_archives.htm

Those are been really slow for me. I was trying to give a shot today but, it looks like it might take all night to download.


----------



## TGV (Nov 1, 2015)

Upgraded without a hesitation, because Reverberate is my favorite reverb plugin. I totally understand its interface, and it sounds good.



paulmatthew said:


> Yes the speeds are slow! 1 hr for a 349 MB download ?


100kB/s? Unacceptable. Or is this 2009? 

Yes, the download was a bit slow. But I've got a file/backup server at home that can download those large files while I'm at work. So 2015...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2015)

Comment on the improvements?


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 1, 2015)

The improvements are listed here:
http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate_compare.htm

A long time favorite just became better.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 1, 2015)

so can you take IR's from say Altiverb and put them in this?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 1, 2015)

the altiverb ir only work with altiverb, but you can ofcourse load other impulse responses which are in *.wav format for example.


----------



## 1982m (Nov 1, 2015)

Craig Sharmat said:


> so can you take IR's from say Altiverb and put them in this?


Wav, WIR, SDIR, Aiff, Flac files are compatible


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2015)

Hannes_F said:


> The improvements are listed here:
> http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate_compare.htm
> 
> A long time favorite just became better.



I guess I meant how do people think the improvements sound? Is it really miles ahead of the stock Cubase convolution reverb for example?


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 1, 2015)

Interesting stuff, wondering how it compares to UAD. Also, any issues with using 96khz impulses in a 44khz environment?

Thanks!


----------



## LiquidSonics (Nov 2, 2015)

Sorry about the download speed over the weekend. The Fusion-IRs were pretty popular, they've now been transferred to an Amazon S3 server which has improved capacity a great deal. It'll be interesting to see how people like them


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh wow, I just saw Reverberate v1 in my list of plugins yesterday, and was like, oh yeah, I should fire that up again and see if I still like it. And now this. It must be a good omen.


----------



## 1982m (Nov 2, 2015)

I really like these new M7+ Fusion IR's so far. More like algos, livelier but still maintains the detail. I had to drop the wet about -6 db. Dialed in they sound very nice.
The preset handling seems a bit 'convoluted' though. Overall very pleased & most likely will purchase.
Congrats on the release.


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 2, 2015)

How is the CPU hit of v2 compared with v1?


----------



## LiquidSonics (Nov 3, 2015)

TeamLeader said:


> How is the CPU hit of v2 compared with v1?


You should find the regular convolution the same, Fusion-IR is a bit more demanding as its doing more work but should be fine for most modern systems.



1982m said:


> I really like these new M7+ Fusion IR's so far. More like algos, livelier but still maintains the detail. I had to drop the wet about -6 db. Dialed in they sound very nice.
> The preset handling seems a bit 'convoluted' though. Overall very pleased & most likely will purchase.
> Congrats on the release.


Great news


----------



## brett (Nov 29, 2015)

Going to answer my own question from above before the deal runs out in a few hours:
Def worth a look. Comparing the same Bricasti impulses - standard (samplicity / signal to noize) and FIR there seems to be more life in the new FIR impulses. Glad I upgraded. Nice work Matt


----------



## 1982m (Nov 29, 2015)

Bought it after demoing, works & sounds great.
I only wish I could lock Post EQ parameters from preset to preset.


----------

